# What light is in your Glove box?



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 3, 2008)

I recently got a surefire G2 on a trade, its really a great little light, but I have other P60 hosts and really was wondering where to put it to use...


Until now, I've never had a light that I just leave in my car, I mean, I always have one with me but I never just left one in there for to use...
Honestly I think the G2 is a perfect light for the glovebox, and pretty handy too, I have already used it twice:twothumbs
Its got a solid design, and I don't have to worry about it getting scratched up, plus when it is cold outside it won't freeze your hand off

So I was wondering, What do you guys keep in the glovebox? 

Oh and if you want to share a picture, that would be great...
Here's my glovebox light, with some bling:naughty:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 3, 2008)

You know I don't actually have one just for the car...........

Hmmm a G2 would make a really good choice for the job. :thumbsup: Especially with an M60LL!


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't drive :mecry: but i always have a light on me at all times so it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 3, 2008)

Until quite recently it was a Dereelight CL1H, but that one recently decided that it didn't like low-mode. So I'm probably going put a G2 in the car, I figure it's better any way in winter... but I may put a new drop-in in the CL1H. Like you I tend to always have a light with me, but it's been useful when I've needed an extra one, and sometimes my EDC can be quite small. The only bad thing is cars frequently get broken into....


----------



## copperfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Since I live in a New England state and some winter days get very cold, my highest priorty is to have a glovebox light that works in sub-freezing temperatures and can accept cells that won't leak (read: lithium). I like AA lithium cells over CR123s because they are easier to find at brick&mortar stores and because the flashlight can also take regular alkalines in a pinch. 

I recently replaced the minimag w/terralux in my glovebox with an Ultrafire 606A Q5 from dealextreme. I did this because I prefer a clicky (reverse clicky was ok since it won't get used much) and because I wanted a light with good throw in case I need to flag somebody down.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have my Millennium Series 
---------+---------
M3 combatlight

with KL6 and Z48


----------



## ttate90303 (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep a Yellow Surefire G2 LED in the glove box.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my Streamlight Microstream hiding there. Its the one because I decided to switch back to my G2 to EDC, so I swapped them. Right now it just has regular alkalines in it, but since this is Iowa in winter, I will probably pick up some lithiums to put it so it will work when it decides to get cold around here (below zero - that's the point that people start getting out the heavy winter coats around here).


----------



## parnass (Dec 4, 2008)

My vehicle:

Inova X5
Inova X02
Rayovac Industrial 2D fitted with an LED PR-2 replacement
fauxton


Wife's vehicle:

Inova X5
Inova Radiant 2C


----------



## brucec (Dec 4, 2008)

G2 LED is a great glove box light. I also have one of those cigarette lighter ones.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 4, 2008)

P7 in one glovebox, 128-LED showerhead in the other.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 4, 2008)

Nuwai AL-606 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/xenergy_3in1.htm

Bought several new really cheap a few years ago to keep in our cars after I lost a nice modded VB-16 in a break-in.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 4, 2008)

2D Mag with Nite Ize drop-in.

It is pretty basic, but I don't use the car much and I figure a light that can run for many hours could be useful. I would generally have my EDC on me as well.


----------



## zx7dave (Dec 4, 2008)

9P + A19 w/R2 dropin running on 4 primaries...one in each truck...
until my Milky M6/MC-E's get done


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to keep a G2 just like the OP's in my glovebox, but I recently lost it in a trade


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 4, 2008)

2c size 2x 18650 rop low in a beat down host.  one of my best utility lights

g


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 4, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> I used to keep a G2 just like the OP's in my glovebox, but I recently lost it in a trade


Looks familiar doesn't it, I though it felt right at home in a glove box, kinda like it had been in one before:twothumbs
O ya:thanks::nana:

Now you have to find something to replace it:thumbsup:


----------



## Bradlee (Dec 4, 2008)

lctorana said:


> P7 in one glovebox, *128-LED showerhead* in the other.



Awesome :laughing:.


Like Parnass, my vehicle's got Inova's. A T3, X1 and 24/7.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 4, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> i don't drive :mecry: but i always have a light on me at all times so it doesn't really make a difference.


 
Same here but if I did have a car I would probably have a black MiniMaglite in the glove box.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 4, 2008)

SF A2 + Preztl E-lite in the VW

Mayo


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 4, 2008)

I've found that any time I need a flashlite from the glovebox, it's probably dark, lol. Black and camo lights ftl in the car imo. Get some glorings or trits or some glopoxy and charge it soon as u grab the light. Not much worse than crawling on hands and knees while ur car is broke down, looking for your light. 


g


----------



## Jauno (Dec 4, 2008)

In the glove box: Yellow Surefire G2 with Dereelight ~0.5A drop-in, making good balance between output and runtime.

Also on my car:
Streamlight propolymer luxeon 4AA with L91´s.
Fenix P3D.
Minimaglite led (also on L91´s)

And Pelican 1020 contains fuel (cr123 + L91) for all.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree a g2 or g2l would make a great glovebox light. As I don't dive I always keep a Malkoff M60 6P in my Trunk/Large Timbuk2 messenger bag, but a g2 would be lighter. What is the saying...ounces equal pounds and pounds equal pain.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep a SF Z2 with Bug Out Gear Premium plus in my glove box. Also in the car are a Yellow SF G2 with a Malkoff M60 (Q2) and an OD SF G2 with a standard P60 in it just in case I need an Incandescent to cut through smoke or fog. I hope these three can cover what ever I run into.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## glockbob (Dec 4, 2008)

ttate90303 said:


> I keep a Yellow Surefire G2 LED in the glove box.



Good idea with the safety yellow G2. 

I got a camo G2 from my Gander Mtn when the store was relocating for $23. It sat unopened for 6months just last week I put it in my center console. Luckily I don't have hardly anything in the console, otherwise the camo would blend right in.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol, that reminds me of a story. Elk hunting high wilderness in Canada just after high school. We hiked some 40 miles in, nobody for days in any direction. First nite I got back to camp late, after dark and busted out my brand new camo minimag. I got settled in near the campfire and set it down between my feet as I was sitting on a log. I couldn't find it, couldn't have gone far because it was between my feet. Next day I got up and searched for an hour, as it was my only flashlite on the trip. It was just plain gone. Lol. No more camo for me plz. yellow g2 only way to go for a must have emergency light. I have some 6 g2's, i need to find my yellow one and put it in the glovebox, now that I think about it. Great thread btw. 

g


----------



## Glasstream15 (Dec 4, 2008)

Both cars have 2AA Mini-Mags with Niteyes and Energizer Lithiums. I had the lites, they work, they are bright enough for the limited nightime use they get and the Lithium batteries make sure they will always work.


----------



## glockbob (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of those shotguns with the realtree camo are really neat looking, until you set it up against a tree.

6 G2's I have 3 right now and have bought 4 as gifts for family.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 4, 2008)

I always have my P3D on me,so no light in glove compartment.But I always have my fully charged POB in the trunk.Never know when you might have to flag down a passing airliner.LOL


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 4, 2008)

Camo G2 with P60 lamp,Eveready industrial 2AA w/Dorcy 1watt LED module and lithium AAs plus some Fauxtons for give-aways.I like the idea of using the X5 but I don't want to spend the X-tra money to add it.I always have EDC lights and a 2D Magled in the trunk anyway.


----------



## HeadCSO (Dec 4, 2008)

Fenix L1D loaded with Lithium AA. I also keep a red diffuser tip with it for signalling/warning use.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 4, 2008)

Fenix L1D and Fenix L2D


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 4, 2008)

a sears 3AAA luxeon LED light (dropin pr bulb)
energizer doublebright CCFL/LED 
a cheap 3x5mm 3AAA headlamp
I got throw, flood, and a headlamp too. The LED on the doublebright should run for days after the CCFL poops out.


----------



## 1 what (Dec 4, 2008)

X2 lights - both Inova.
T3 and 24/7


----------



## Monkeyboab (Dec 4, 2008)

I've got a 3D SSC P4 modded mag that sits in the car its bright enough and is bit big for carrying so it lives there, I've always got other lights on me aswell.

Rob


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 4, 2008)

After some bad battery leaks and destroyed lights, I only use lithium cels in my car lights anymore. All five of our cars have a AA MiniMag with LED drop-in for longish runtime and moderate output, as well as a higher powered 2x123 cell incan light, which in most cases is a SF G2. A couple of the cars also have headlamps, I got some of the ROV incan/LED headlamps on closeout a year or so ago for $2-3 each (normally $15).


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep a Minimag/Terralux w/clickie in the glove box, and a shakelite in the trunk.I always have a fauxton on my keys and an EX10 in my pocket anyway.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep a Surefire A2 Black, Princeton Tec Apex Pro headlamp, and Surefire SC3 Spares Carrier in my car.


----------



## TJx (Dec 4, 2008)

SF G3 with 6P bezel, tailcap, P60L
Ray O Vac 2AA Sportsman w/ lithiums installed
This thread reminded me I need to add a lithium powered Fenix L0D with a baseball cap to use as a ghetto headlamp.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Dec 4, 2008)

A yellow G2 next to my extra magazines of Federal Hydra Shock and a generic Wally World HID in the trunk.


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 4, 2008)

G2 makes a great glovebox light! No worries about hard use. lithium batts so you don't really have to worry about shelf life or cold temps.

I have the G2 incan, so i carry a bunch of spare batts, but thats ok. for a "65 lumen" light, it sure throws great and the color rendition puts even my USVOH mag to shame.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an old original 2 D mag with an MR driving an X3T lux V run off 6 L91's.


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 4, 2008)

Brinkman LED in console and a Winchester Xenon in the trunk. I also have a vintage corded 12V sealed beam Eveready (lot of reach) under the seat.:naughty:


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a few in the car.

Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA with L91 batteries in the glove box
Dorcy Super 1 Watt (CR123) in the door pocket
Duracell crank light in the back
Plan on putting a Gerber Infinity Ultra with an L91 in there too


----------



## GPB (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a Mag 3D with Terralux drop in and an old Brinkman Maxfire LX with a Bug Out Gear Super Premium Drop in in the console. Since I also take the Mag out on the boat, I throw fresh cells in it each spring and feed the partially used D cells to the kids toys.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 4, 2008)

The Husky 2D would be in my glove box if it would fit. Unfortunately, it doesn't but sits under my driver's seat. This light has an unbelievable throw and is great for reading a house address even on a road far from a house. Furthermore, it quite durable and I don't have to worry about as much as might with more expensive lights. I am not sure if they make Lithium D cells, but they might be more durable and less likely to leak when left in a hot car during the summer. I am hoping even with alkalines, my flashlight will be OK kept under the seat. We'll see.


----------



## NightFlyer (Dec 4, 2008)

MagLED 3xAA with Energizer Lithiums is what lives in my glovebox. If I am on the commute, I always have my laptop bag which contains my Inova X5. I would most likely reach for the X5 first if I had it with me in the car and the need arose.


----------



## Alan_P (Dec 4, 2008)

E10s in both cars.


----------



## ypsifly (Dec 4, 2008)

Magled 3D in the driver door compartment. Husky 1 watt headlamp in the glove box. I like having something with a strobe feature to warn oncoming cars. I also have a cheap led headlamp behind the seat.

I'm thinking of putting either my Husky 2D or Task Force 2C in the passenger side door.


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 4, 2008)

I've got a SureFire G2 in the door pocket of my car and spare batteries in the console.


----------



## NightTime (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First time posting here. Great site!

I hope not to be off-topic with my first post but the flashlight I keep in the car is actualy in the trunk, not in the glove box. It's a huge and cheap (10 to 20$) SunForce 1 Million Candle Power spotlight that last 20 mins or so (I wasn't a flashaholic at that time). I had it before on my bicycle  (I had a good reason...). I have it in the trunk 'cause it doesn't fit in the glove box!
http://www.sunforceproducts.com/prodinfo/images/1mill.jpg


I wanted to trade it for an Olight M20 Premiun R2, but I think a flashlight you leave in the glove box is considered as an emergency light... so an emergency flashlight using 18650 batteries doesn't sound very usefull to me (in some situations). A 1AA flashlight would better fit the task.

That said, when my Fenix L1D Premium Q5 takes its retirement it will go in the glove box and replace my SunForce. But I haven't found another 1AA flashlight better than this one yet.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Dec 4, 2008)

Cabela's, I purchased a SF 9P and this one just happened to come with the deal, I then attempted to sell it but wasn't getting any attention at much more than 20 bucks, so I decided to keep it, it looks very well made and is nice and bright, became my glovebox back up. I do live in south Florida, any opinions on problems with cr123's heating up?


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 4, 2008)

L2D Q5...


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 4, 2008)

LumensMaximus said:


> Cabela's, I purchased a SF 9P and this one just happened to come with the deal, I then attempted to sell it but wasn't getting any attention at much more than 20 bucks, so I decided to keep it, it looks very well made and is nice and bright, became my glovebox back up. I do live in south Florida, any opinions on problems with cr123's heating up?
> 
> *Pic*


I'm fairly positive your picture exceeds the forums size limits, you should resize it before you get in trouble with the admins.


----------



## Superdave (Dec 4, 2008)

Streamlight Scorpioin incan with fresh batteries but i might put one of my G2's in there instead.


----------



## Beamshot (Dec 4, 2008)

I never leave the house without my L1 a few Photon Freedoms and sometimes my ROP. But anyway, In both of our vehicles I keep a Minimag with Nite Ize drop in. In the past 12 years I have had 2 vehicles broken in to and they left the Minimag were it was both times.:thinking: I just dont understand that, we all know that Maglites are the most state of art flashlights on the market!


----------



## Per Arne (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

In my glove box I have MiniMaglite AA with TerraLUX TLE-5EX White LED, TerraLUX TCS-1 clicky switch, SureFire F04 and useing lithium batteries. 

I also have a MagCharger with FM aluminum reflector useing 18W lamp and BadgeLight 6V RED Flasher tailcap.

Other lights in my car;
- MiniMini Maglite AA with TerraLUX TLE-5 Red LED, TerraLUX TCS-1 and F04, on sunshield drivers side
- SureFire G3L with Z44-BK Bezel and F24
- Streamlight Scorpio Xenon
- Petzl yellow Duo E60 Headlamp with Halogen and 8 White (blueish) LEDs
- UK yellow 2L
- MiniMaglite AA with TerraLUX TLE-5 White LED, F04 and Bite-a-Lite in First Aid Kit
- ACR red FireFly 2 Rescue Strobe in First Aid Kit
all lights running on lithium batteries...

PA


----------



## 1 what (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi LumensMaximus,
I'm in subtropical Australia with Summer temps 30-35C almost every day. My car lives (Fully locked) in full sunlight every day and it doesn't seem to hurt the 123's in my lights.


----------



## Thermionic (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine none actually (I EDC a D10 and have a Wee NS on the keys)
My wife's glove box = Olight T20T
My Wife's (other) glove box = Electrolumens FT3C


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 5, 2008)

My glove box has been stuck locked for over 3 years:hairpull:! Though I keep a old rusty “though internally clean:thumbsup:” Bigbeam 166 with two spare 6 volt batteries in the back seats.


----------



## SirVette (Dec 5, 2008)

A 2D swivel head in each car, recently added a Craftsman LED to both & a 2AA swivel head w/ recently added LED as a backup.
I have been using swivel head lights in the cars for years. I bought a 2AA Minimag sometime after they first came out & only used it in the car until I got flashlights for the cars. If someone is actually going to do something (I do) like change a tire, the head swivels & the light can be positioned where one wants it. The cars have 2 lights & I don't carry a light.


----------



## nitesky (Dec 5, 2008)

A Minimag with drop-in loaded with lithiums and a Nite-Ize head strap for hands free use. Both have come in handy. The trunk has a little more lightpower but that would be a different thread.


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 5, 2008)

Since I live in a hot climate, it is not avisable to leave a light due to heat buildup. However I do edc 2 lights at least.


----------



## elmejor (Dec 5, 2008)

well, i have a Chinese built LED torch, but the company name written on it says nelson. it is in my car since last 4-5 months, and it is quite handy, i had got it for something$20.
i have used it and the power is sufficient


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my car light....see it?


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 5, 2008)

jayhackett03 said:


> Here's my car light....see it?



Hmmm, I think so, is that a surefire 6P on top


----------



## jusval (Dec 5, 2008)

Eveready Double Barrel 4AA

:thinking:Why do I even have that thing?


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 5, 2008)

SureFire G2L and an M6.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ja10 (Dec 5, 2008)

G2 in one car and G2L in the other, with extra cells.

I wanted reliable lights, but nothing cool enough that I'd be tempted to take them out and forget to put them back.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Lightwave 3000 3C. Works well so far and no battery problems.


----------



## Ratton (Dec 6, 2008)

JETBeam Jet III M, I wanted a light that has a great strobe feature; also a few cheapies to hand out if needed.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 6, 2008)

In my glove box:

Surefire G2LED, (and a spares carrier with 6 123's)
MagLED 2AA,
Princeton Tec Aurora

Under the seat:

MagLED 2D,
Hipwell 2D with red traffic cone,
Cheap Eveready 2D


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 8, 2008)

In both cars, I carry a Fenix E01, Surefire 6P w/M60L, a Princeton Tec Aurora headlamp and 4 red bicycle flashers. 

The E01 can be used by the passenger and not blind the driver. The headlamp is priceless when you have to put chains on in the dark. I clip the flashers to triangle reflectors. The 6P, well sometimes you need a light with some throw.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 8, 2008)

Surefire G2 in the Glove with Malkoff M60LLF:twothumbs


I will add the Fenix headband that holds two flashlights later along with another G2 with a standard Q5 bin.


----------



## jchoo (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Rayovac Extreme 3w with energizer lithium cells in the waterproof "survival kit" in the car get home bag. I may switch it over to my orange G2 with P60. I am going to buy a Malkoff M60WLF for it, and was intending to keep it in my medical bag.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 8, 2008)

wow all the people in this thread really love their Surfire G2s


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 8, 2008)

too bad i dont have one


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 8, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> too bad i dont have one


They are on sale for $25 at Gander Mountain right now.

If it wasn't for Surefire's export rules, I'd have one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 8, 2008)

Hopefully they are still out of the camo, if they are you can request a yellow one at the same price!
:twothumbs


----------



## farmer17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Right now in my truck driverside door pocket is a Home Depot Husky 2D Tactical and a Surefire 6P with R2 bulb. In the console I have a Romisen single AA LED light.


----------



## MWClint (Dec 9, 2008)

purple G2 in the wrangler and a titanium inovations spotlight in the mustang.


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 9, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> wow all the people in this thread really love their Surfire G2s


 
Yes, we do! The G2 is one of the best lights for emergency use... 
My yellow G2 rides hidden under the drivers seat with a Nuwai 301 and some spare 123s in the glovebox.

greetz,
georg


----------



## rotncore (Dec 9, 2008)

Streamlight Scorpion incan for throw. I have a ballcap in the trunk to clip my SF E1B to if I need handsfree. If I'm commuting I'll have my briefcase L1, Gerber IU and spare cells.


----------



## nelstomlinson (Dec 10, 2008)

[email protected] 2C with a 6 cell Terralux dropin and 3 CR123s. It has great throw, just right for picking out house numbers and street signs at night, even on the next block. The lithium batteries mean it will still work when I need it. Total cost was about the same as the list on the G2, but I get more throw, at least as many lumens and an LED.


----------



## baterija (Dec 10, 2008)

Technically no lights are in the glove box. There's a Rayovac 1xAA headlamp in the cargo space on my drivers side door (right next to the first aid kit for easy grabbing). In a slot on my visor organizer is my Romisen RC-G2 with Q5.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 11, 2008)

In my car in the glovebox among other things I keep one Surefire SC1 spares carrier with batteries and a spare EO-E2R, one SC3 spares carrier with batteries and a spare MN03. Also one of AW's dummy cells... and one of his freebie compasses. 

And one 6V lantern light with an alkaline battery under the center console as a backup to my edc.


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 11, 2008)

Original light - glovebox - Pelican SuperSaber light (3C) Yellow

Then Cabela's multiple LED light in trunk
Then Rominson single CR123 (model?) in center console

Then in case of power failure at home...
Surefire 9P with 3 sets of extra batteries in Pelican case
Surefire L4 - low/high - with 4 sets of extra batteries in Pelican case


----------



## The Coach (Dec 11, 2008)

Yellow G2 and a Streamlight Twin-Task. :devil:


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 11, 2008)

I keep a 5 C cell Maglight and an Inova X0 (tiros) in each vehicle. In the emergency kit tote in each vehicle there is also a BrinkmanLED headlamp with spare lithium AAs.


----------



## Lane (Dec 11, 2008)

Solarforce L2 stays in my console with spare batteries.


----------



## rushnrockt (Dec 11, 2008)

One TF 2C, one Maglite 3AA LED and two Husky 2D 4W. I need all the light I can get in the desert for cheap


----------



## haley1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually in the glove box, CMG Infinity task light. But under the seat is a 2C cell Mag with 3 123's and a six cell lamp, and a BD Supernova headlamp. All with lithium bat's, plus whatever happens to be in my pocket that day.


----------



## TECENG (Dec 11, 2008)

I keep a Nitecore Extreme in the glovebox (something with a little throw so I can see the Zombies coming from far away). I also have a BOB in the boot (Mini Cooper) with a Fenix L1T powered by a lithium AA and an Inova 24/7.


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 11, 2008)

people like g2s because they are..
cheap
reliable
easy to take apart and fix
high output
made of nitrolon


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 11, 2008)

Once I get a glove box, It will be housing my G2 LED. Awesome little light!


----------



## ApoXX (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a cheap CR123A light from DX in the glovebox, nothing fancy but it gets the job done if I need to change a tire etc.

Question: Are there any possible safety concerns with having a lithium-ion battery in an environment which can range from 0F in the winter to over 130F in the summer?


----------



## aussiebob (Dec 12, 2008)

Yellow G2L + SC3 = Great glovebox combo imho.

Also have a few E0's in there as well.


----------



## chanamasala (Dec 12, 2008)

Ultrafire WF-606A and 8 Lithium AAs


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, I was totally expecting a lot more Streamlight Propolys. No car for me though.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 12, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> Wow, I was totally expecting a lot more Streamlight Propolys. No car for me though.



my girlfriend carries one in her car, does that count?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 12, 2008)

Inova 24/7. If I need anything more, then I've got my 2 EDC's with me.


----------



## da.gee (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to show off my Streamlight TL3AA modified by datiLED with a Seoul LED and GD500 driver board. With this configuration I think this baby might run for a couple years. 

It was a sickly purple yech before this (and not very darn bright).

Ready for all attacks with my TL3






Nice work datiLED


----------



## squareone (Dec 13, 2008)

yellow g2 with malkoff m60ll and a lighthound strike bezel.. great combo


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I had a chance to use one of the lights in the glovebox of our Subaru Forester this week. I hit a large deer on the freeway on the way home from work at around 4am. Messed up the car pretty well, and I had to wait for nearly an hour (in 15-20 degree temps) for the tow truck to arrive. I pulled out the Brinkmann Legend 2x123 lithium flashlight that is still on the original batteries after 4-5 years, and it worked great for checking out the car, looking for the deer (never found it), and lighting up things so the tow truck driver could see what he was doing.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 14, 2008)

> *brighterisbetter:* Inova 24/7. If I need anything more, then I've got my 2 EDC's with me.


 
*+1* The (2) EDC's alternate between a SureFire *U2* and *E2DL* You know . . . it's a "mood thing." 

-Clive


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I just gotta chime in again. Got to play around with my G2 (incan) last night for a little deer spotting on a dirt road by my house. What a fantastic little light. Sure, its only rated for 65lm, and sure the batteries in there are about a year old with some useage on them, but it still works better in real world use than any led light I own. That incan CRI just works; especially on nights like last night where its rainy and such.

Definately planning on sticking with incan for a glove box light, for me at least.


----------



## AMRaider (Dec 15, 2008)

E2DL.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2008)

I was preparing a G2 for the car. I bought some of those cheap Camo G2's from Gander a while back and decided that I'd put the Malkoff M60LL in one and put it in the car. I noticed on the G2 the dropin does not press up against the window so I thought I'm going to try to rip that window out because I've already got a lense on the dropin and I don't need that cheap plastic window getting in the way of any lumens. 

Seems to work great I'm sure I gained a few percentage (maybe as much as 10 or 20%) in output as well since that is one cheap window by the looks of it.

The only problem I see is the light may not be as waterproof. I'll see if I can find a slim rubber seal to use between the dropin and the retaining collar.

When you see it like this it's amazing how far recessed the actual dropin is.

Any one else see any issues?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 22, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> wow all the people in this thread really love their Surfire G2s


 
Yellow G2 w/ M60LL. The visibility is really nice for looking in the dark glovebox, as some have already said.
Wife's car, Black G2L. I like mine better.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 22, 2008)

Surefire 6p with M60 in console.
DX Ultrafire WF 800 in the glove box.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've currently got a Mag 3D that I modded with an SSC P4. I'm rethinking this for a couple of reasons.

1. This could be a light I reach for in a REAL emergency, so a modded light (especially one I modded) might have reliability problems. 

2. Should I find myself stuck in very cold weather, I wouldn't mind having a light that runs on lithiums. 

3. I need just one more excuse to buy another light.

I really want to buy a G2 and a Malkoff M60L or M60LL. The M60LL is especially appealing for an emergency glove box light. 80 lumens for 8 hours! Stick an extra set or two of 123s in the glove box and I'm set.


----------



## ktafil (Dec 22, 2008)

I have my old mag-charger is my car. Always there when i need it!


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> Wow, I was totally expecting a lot more Streamlight Propolys. No car for me though.


 
I can't say I love mine yet, they don't get much use... but they take a P60 drop-in, are toolbox and drop friendly, light weight, cold weather friendly... so that is why I decided to drop one in the car. I didn't really need the M60LL anywhere else. I usually have another brighter light in a bag, in the car somewhere, or in my pocket. I thought the LL makes a good emergency light because of the long runtime, and really it is quite enough light in most situations.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 22, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I can't say I love mine yet, they don't get much use... but they take a P60 drop-in, are toolbox and drop friendly, light weight, cold weather friendly... so that is why I decided to drop one in the car. I didn't really need the M60LL anywhere else. I usually have another brighter light in a bag, in the car somewhere, or in my pocket. I thought the LL makes a good emergency light because of the long runtime, and really it is quite enough light in most situations.



They can take a P60?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 22, 2008)

I did not know that.


----------



## saildude (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a zippered pouch next to the drivers seat. Streamlight 2AA LED, Streamlight 4AA Luxon - both with Eneloop batteries, I also keep 4 spare Eneloops in the pouch. I try and remember to check the charge on the Eneloop's about every 6 mo or so. I sometimes keep a Streamlight 4AA LED also but it sometimes ends up on other projects. 8 hrs of lots of light with the Luxon and 15 hours of nice light with the 2AA led.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 8, 2009)

I changed my mind with regards to what is in our car, since they are used very rarely (but are there if needed). 

Besides whatever I happen to have on me, I keep the following in the car:

Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA with L91 batteries in the glove box (with 4 spare L91s)
Duracell crank light in the back
2 CR2016 red led fauxtons
I had a Dorcy Super 1 Watt (CR123) in the car, but swapped it out for a Nuwai ALX-33K22L since that was brighter (2xCR123A).
The Nuwai didn't have great runtime and liked to eat up CR123As, so that has been taken out as well.

One thing I've discovered is that metal flashlights and freezing temperatures are not a good mix.

Now i'm considering getting a G2 incan and putting a P60 LED drop-in in it, but I don't want to put really good lights in the car in case it is broken into (again) or stolen.


----------



## divine (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's see here...

In my driver door:
Jetbeam Military (neutral emitter)
Surefire E2 with a 3A, 1000mA modded head from Bigboy.
Some P60 compatible light with a Dereelight 3SM R2 WH drop-in.

In my passenger door:
Inova T2

Console:
Zebralight H30, 4 spare CR123's

Trunk:
Mag 2D LED modded with a High CRI Seoul (with LSD D cells)
Mag 2D LED modded with a U2SVOH Seoul (with LSD D cells)
Mag 2D ROP HOLA (with LSD AA's in a fivemega holder)

I think I have my car covered for being a flashaholic.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 8, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Inova 24/7. If I need anything more, then I've got my 2 EDC's with me.


I've since also added a Fenix L2D, and of course I've got plenty of spare AA lithiums and CR123's in the BOB.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 8, 2009)

this one


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 8, 2009)

In my glovebox: none!
On my keychain: Streamlight Nano
In the door pocket: Gerber UI w/ red LED
In my FAK: Streamlight Scorpion Incan
In the trunk: Mag 3D with LED drop in


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 8, 2009)

did some cleaning in my car so currently there is:

Ultrafire A1 -cheap, multimode led with strobe, cr123, with yellow cone shaped "diffuser" that is an industrial sewingmachine thread reel  

UK 4aa incan. -4 aa, plastic, and durable as hell. nimhs.

headrest or mappocket: cheap led headlamp. multimode with strobe. one 6v battery.

atleast 4 fauxtons. 
1st. tied with wire into handle above glovebox (4wd) this way there is a small light pointing directly into glovebox. modified the lockout button so its easier to turn on one handedly. 
2nd tied to trunk door (if need a loaner thers one right there.) 3rd somewhere in the glovebox attached to pouch with two cr123 batteries.
4th on top of the dash sliding freely (give away/loaner)

Trunk area: under hidden floor space cheap 2mil candela searchlight (turnable handle and pedestal support so it can be laid to ground and pointed at 40degree angle. it can run directly from cigarette lighter.) 

oh, the 5th fauxton is screwed inside that trapdoor to light the small cubby 

in toolbox, also in trunk most times, second uk4 aa and one of those old style plastic angle lights that use those big flat shaped batteries. red and green filters, orange body incan. hang hook and superglued magnet on back.


Future: maybe add another yellow plastic body light, with led if i find one cheap. 
probably will add my new X2T to the toolbox after the novelty wears off. 
if i find cheap maglite then either led dropin or rop (then remove the searchlight)

in other car: its summer only car so it can live with minimag incan. maybe i get niteize dropin to it. or get one of cheap dx lights there too. fauxton atleast  


*note to self: run the search light down and recharge it this week.*
*wonder if there are incan lights that have strobe feature?*


----------



## oronocova (Mar 8, 2009)

Wife's Car: Surefire G2 with 5 mode Q5 dropin and an extra pair of energizers. A fauxton. GS Fauxton on her keys

Work Car: Ultrafire EMR1 Rebel LED with pair of extra cells, SSC modded DX "Elly" in my tool bag, E01 on my keys

Pickup: SL Keymate on the keys, need to work on a bag for the truck... basically it just hauls trash anymore though :-/

I chose the two 5 mode lights because of the low mode and having the strobe available for roadside emergency purposes. Needless (?) to say when we are traveling you can add several more to the list.


----------



## kashmir (Mar 8, 2009)

In the glovebox I carry an Elekrolumens XM-3 (runs on easily available AA alkalines.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2009)

Old lights never die, they just end up in the car. For me it's a River Rock 2AAA, a PT Attitude, and an Energizer 4AA Folding Lantern. The newer stuff is in my pockets.

Geoff


----------



## tommylight (Mar 8, 2009)

On the VW Transporter a red [email protected] 3D with LUX3 direct driven from 3 Ni-Mh batts on the drivers door compartment, on the AUDI the same thing in black stuck between the drivers seat and the door frame. Where i live they may come in handy at their second most used job description.


----------



## Optik49 (Mar 8, 2009)

_ Jetbeam Military sometimes a Feinx TK11 _


----------



## Sadsack (Mar 9, 2009)

I keep a Streamlight propolymer 4AA in the glovebox and one of those little rechargable spotlights in the cig lighter socket. Of course a Photon Freedom Micro on the key chain. I just don't trust leaving expensive lights in the car.:nana:


----------



## AA6TZ (Mar 9, 2009)

Sadsack said:


> I keep a Streamlight propolymer 4AA in the glovebox and one of those little rechargable spotlights in the cig lighter socket. Of course a Photon Freedom Micro on the key chain. I just don't trust leaving expensive lights in the car.:nana:


*Sadsack*,

You make a great deal of sense with the gear you've chosen to stow in the glovebox while keeping the good stuff out of the car. :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## adept1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Olight M20 Warrior in the glove. Fenix P2D on my belt loop, and Photon Freedom Micro on the keychain.

The Olight is a little too nice for glovebox duty, but my Fenix TK10 has no strobe (so it does cycling Camel Bak duty), and my Jetbeams (Jet-III M and Jet-III Ti M) are also too nice for glovebox duty! I should just buy a couple of DX lights to put in there instead. Doesn't feel right having such nice lights doing nothing 99.9% of the time!


----------



## dilbert (Mar 9, 2009)

Both cars have a Surefire G2L with a bright orange paracord lanyard and replacement batteries in a orange match holder in the glovebox. I figure the bright orange lanyard will minimize my chances of leaving it on the side of the road somewhere after I change a flat tire. 

I also have a cheap Garrity with 9 5mm leds in the driver's side door pocket of each car. Oh, and the car we use the most for trips and such also has a 6v ray-o-vac floating lantern in the back.


----------



## 154CM (Mar 9, 2009)

An incan AA maglite. Its the backup for my backup and never gets used.


----------



## Lightups (Mar 10, 2009)

An Inova T3. Gonna add another in there with strobe. But then I already EDC three lights with strobe(four if you count Inova microlight's little strobe).


----------



## guam9092 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Fenix TK20 with two Photon Freedom Max lights(orange, yellow) attached.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Mar 10, 2009)

None,

It's in my front pocket.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice and simple SF Yellow G2 with P60L


----------



## edc3 (Mar 10, 2009)

It's seems kind of redundant to have flashlights in my glove box when I always have two on my person and 2-3 in my bag that goes with me everywhere. But I'm a person who reveres redundancy. So I have a Seoul modded 3D Mag and a SureFire G2L in my glove box right now.


----------



## yowzer (Mar 10, 2009)

Pelican M3 2370 and an old Streamlight Propoly 4AA with 7 5mm LEDs.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had a pineapple body with a E2 SG head and tail for the last 6 months or so. Today it got a G1 for a friend.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Stock *SureFire G3*. I wsih SF would make one in Yellow or Tan...


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 10, 2009)

Dorcy 2AA :tinfoil:

I'm planning on throwing a G2 in there also.


----------



## TKC (Mar 12, 2009)

*I have a SF G2 & G2L in my center console.*


----------



## SupremeEye (Mar 12, 2009)

A regular 3D Mag, that needs new batteries lol.

Yet I always have my TK11 R2, LD20 on my hip and a E01 on the keychain.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't keep a light in my car. Is that dumb? I have lost so many lights to leaky cells that I don't do that anymore.


----------



## TKC (Mar 12, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I don't keep a light in my car. Is that dumb? I have lost so many lights to leaky cells that I don't do that anymore.


*That is why the lights I leave in my truck are CR123's. I will never leave a light with an alkaline battery in my vehicle EVER again.*


----------



## 325addict (Mar 13, 2009)

The original BMW-item that can be recharged in the special slot in the glovebox... in all three my BMWs :green:

Timmo.


----------



## Short and Round (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a Surefire G2 Led in both vehicle along with a Keep2go travel tube with 4 cr123 Surefire primaries.:thumbsup:


----------



## weathermaker (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I have no light in my glovebox. I always have my ex-10 and/or Twisty on me anyways. I just couldn't leave one of my lights in the glovebox...what happens if I want to use it in the house...then I have to go all the way to the car to get it out?!! Okay, Im not that lazy, but I like to have all my lights (that aren't currently on me) in one place so I don't lose/misplace any.


----------



## H2Orower (Mar 13, 2009)

My car - Surefire E1B with Z68 tailcap
Wife's car - Surefire 6P with P60L LED


----------

